
I made an iOS app to Browse all your favorite websites in one go - spacemonkey92
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1345834330
======
thepaulstella
Neat Idea. Very clean. I’d love the ability to make the Navigation Bar a
darker color. A share sheet would be nice, too. I do notice a bug with the
keyboard; when it collapses, it leaves some white padding on the bottom on my
iPhone X. Otherwise, good start. I’ll be looking forward to the updates!

~~~
spacemonkey92
Sorry for the late reply. I am aware of the keyboard issue. It's a bug in iOS
11 and its already reported to apple (bug : 34229664). you can access the
share screen by clicking on the 3 dots at the bottom.

The new update (v 1.0.2) also added Ad blocker.

